# New blanks



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

Got these two lovely pieces of spalted beech from Chris Williams today. Just hope they don't split while being worked.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice looking blanks fenland . Look forward to seeing there progress.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking blanks. Those will be stunning when they're done.

You've jumped in with both feet haven't you?

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't forget the mask Spalting is a fungus and can be nasty to inhale


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good piont gloops people dont realize how dangerous this can be for some people and not just repertory problems it can also effect your eyes


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I was turning a bowl from a piece of spalted birch years ago and ended up with a sinus infection. Gloops and cobalt make an excellent point.


----------

